# No furnaces???? WTH?



## Kirwinjd (Jan 7, 2013)

Went to Johnstone supply to buy a furnace. 
They said their shelves were not only empty of furnaces, no predicted date is available when more furnaces would be available. Is this a California thing or is this nation wide ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Its everywhere.

During the shut down. DIYers, and of course us in the trade. Where still installing new equipment. Unfortunately, manufacturers weren't allowed to operate and make equipment.

Now we're all hosed until they can catch up.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

What’s the Difference Between Forced Air & Central Air?

The primary difference between forced air and central air systems, then, is that central air conditioning specifically refers to a cooling system. A central air conditioning system uses the forced-air system within your home to deliver cooled air, making use of the vents, plenums, and ducts to provide conditioned air.

The central AC system is independent of your furnace, using an outdoor unit that is not connected to the furnace at all. But, it essentially borrows the delivery system to provide cool air throughout your home.

Again, the difference is somewhat small, which is actually why the two terms get confused. In fact, many folks (even contractors!) use the two terms somewhat interchangeably.


----------

